# GPU-Z 0.8.7 crash on launch



## MessedUpDuck (Mar 9, 2016)

When I open GPU-Z it displays this:

http://imgur.com/zpjxUu3

And then this:

http://imgur.com/ayWRQLI

I guess this is because of OpenCL? OpenCL does not work on my computer for some reason.

Here is the error log:

http://pastebin.com/btWVX8WV

I'm running windows 10 with an nvidia gtx 980


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2016)

Using latest NVIDIA drivers?

Just saw, 362.00, can you try an older/newer version?

The crash definitely happens inside NVIDIA's graphics driver


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 9, 2016)

Newer version NVIDIA borked and rolled back to this one. See if he is using the newest version and didn't roll back...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ed-geforce-driver-with-vulkan-support.220687/


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Using latest NVIDIA drivers?
> 
> Just saw, 362.00, can you try an older/newer version?
> 
> The crash definitely happens inside NVIDIA's graphics driver


It's not just Nvidia, it's AMD also. Old or new driver makes no difference.
Tested on W7.


----------



## Naki (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> It's not just Nvidia, it's AMD also. Old or new driver makes no difference.
> Tested on W7.


Tested what?? Do not assume you have same issue as OP, might be completely different.
Windows 10 64-bit Pro works fine for me, GPU-Z latest version(s) do(es) not crash or fail in any way.
Cards: AMD R7 260X, R9 290, Nvidia GeForce GTX670.

I do have some issues on my old laptop, which has a AMD Radeon HD5650 Mobility card. I will test some more, then post the issues in a separate thread.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2016)

win 10 64 bit on GTX 680 using 364.51 Betas works fine with 0.8.7


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2016)

Naki said:


> Tested what?? Do not assume you have same issue as OP, might be completely different.
> Windows 10 64-bit Pro works fine for me, GPU-Z latest version(s) do(es) not crash or fail in any way.
> Cards: AMD R7 260X, R9 290, Nvidia GeForce GTX670.
> 
> I do have some issues on my old laptop, which has a AMD Radeon HD5650 Mobility card. I will test some more, then post the issues in a separate thread.



Dude.......It is the exact same message and problem. I assume nothing. It's right in front of me.
Because something works fine for you, do not assume you can speak for everybody. Matter of fact, how is it YOUR business anyway?
Do yourself a favor and just butt out. You seem to not have a problem so what do you care who posts their's here?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Matter of fact, how is it YOUR business anyway?


actually him and i among others are part of the beta testing/ bug reporting private thread.  Some of these problems can be answered by ppl rather then waiting for W1zzard to perhaps notice the thread.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> actually him and i among others are part of the beta testing/ bug reporting private thread.  Some of these problems can be answered by ppl rather then waiting for W1zzard to perhaps notice the thread.


Any your average Joe is supposed to know this how?
Also, your average Joe doesn't need to be talked to like a d1ck.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2016)

You aren't supposed to know, but your attitude isnt needed either.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2016)

My attitude is directly related to how I was spoken to.
Passive aggressive doesn't float with me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2016)

Meh whatever, good luck solving your problem


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2016)

Already have a workaround.
GL solving YOUR problem.


----------



## Naki (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Dude.......It is the exact same message and problem. I assume nothing. It's right in front of me.
> Because something works fine for you, do not assume you can speak for everybody. Matter of fact, how is it YOUR business anyway?
> Do yourself a favor and just butt out. You seem to not have a problem so what do you care who posts their's here?


Sorry, if I came across as rude, I apologize.

Besides beta testing, I have reported various bugs and also made feature suggestions for GPU-Z, many of which were then implemented.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 9, 2016)

Naki said:


> Sorry, if I came across as rude, I apologize.
> 
> Besides beta testing, I have reported various bugs and also made feature suggestions for GPU-Z, many of which were then implemented.


Accepted. 

I was not looking for an immediate solution. I just figured I'd post the information so somebody could check it out. Normally, I wouldn't have bothered, but this program is needed for HWB and is one of the only accepted forms of GPU proof.


----------



## MessedUpDuck (Mar 9, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Using latest NVIDIA drivers?
> 
> Just saw, 362.00, can you try an older/newer version?
> 
> The crash definitely happens inside NVIDIA's graphics driver



It's been like this for a while but i waited to see if a driver update would fix it. Did not work on 361.75 or 361.91. I could try something older but i'd rather find a fix for a more up to date driver.


----------



## Naki (Mar 9, 2016)

MessedUpDuck said:


> It's been like this for a while but i waited to see if a driver update would fix it. Did not work on 361.75 or 361.91. I could try something older but i'd rather find a fix for a more up to date driver.


W1zzard is asking you to test so that he can suggest next steps and be able to troubleshoot the issue you have.
If another version works, it would be one set of steps.
If several other versions also fail/crash, then it would be another.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2016)

MessedUpDuck said:


> It's been like this for a while but i waited to see if a driver update would fix it. Did not work on 361.75 or 361.91. I could try something older but i'd rather find a fix for a more up to date driver.


Add me on Skype so we can do a debugging session, text-chat only: w2zzard


----------



## MessedUpDuck (Mar 10, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Add me on Skype so we can do a debugging session, text-chat only: w2zzard



Nevermind I actually found a fix. I went into syswow64 and removed opencl.dll and it works now.


----------



## Naki (Mar 10, 2016)

MessedUpDuck said:


> Nevermind I actually found a fix. I went into syswow64 and removed opencl.dll and it works now.


This means all OpenCL using programs, if any, will now not work.
Hope you have/use none!


----------



## MessedUpDuck (Mar 11, 2016)

Naki said:


> This means all OpenCL using programs, if any, will now not work.
> Hope you have/use none!



Yeah i know but they don't work anyway.


----------



## Naki (Mar 11, 2016)

MessedUpDuck said:


> Yeah i know but they don't work anyway.


This does not seem right. They should!
Which programs do you use that use OpenCL?


----------



## MessedUpDuck (Mar 25, 2016)

Naki said:


> This does not seem right. They should!
> Which programs do you use that use OpenCL?



Mainly blender, I can't use cycles render or it crashes immediately.


----------

